# Where does Calvin treat of Union with Christ?



## RamistThomist (Jun 19, 2014)

What is the specific location in the Institutes (all I have are the Institutes, his commentaries on Romans and John-Acts) where Calvin treats of union with Christ?


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 19, 2014)

I need to head off potential misconceptions. I do not subscribe to the New Perspective on Calvin in which Union trumps everything. I am responding to the Orthodox claim that the Reformed do not have any other category but that of the forensic, and I know that is wrong.


----------



## MW (Jun 19, 2014)

Baroque Norseman said:


> What is the specific location in the Institutes (all I have are the Institutes, his commentaries on Romans and John-Acts) where Calvin treats of union with Christ?



It comes under discussion in a range of topics. You could consult the Index in the McNeill edition under Union, Mystical.


----------

